# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Een vraagje

## mbvr

Hallo
Graag wil ik weten van andere vrouwen rond de 60 of zij ook last hebben van een veranderende lichaamsgeur en wat daar aan te doen is. 
Ik voel me er niet écht happy mee.

----------

